# SSE4.1 is not detecting!



## win32.tr0jan (Mar 8, 2011)

I have the following configuration:
intel core2duo E7500 @2.93Ghz
2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
Intel D945GCL motherboard
When i try to put a plugin that has support for SSE4.1 in pcsx2(PS2 emulator) it shows an error that my CPU doesnt support SSE4.1!!But Core2Duo E7XXX and up supports it!I tried updating BIOS for my mobo,but the latest i could find was 2007 version.What can be done to make it detect and use SSE4.1?Please help!


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2011)

are you using the latest version of that app and plugin ?? try going to the plgin makers website to download the latest one.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Mar 8, 2011)

yes am using their latest app (0.9.7) and plugins that they pack with em.Is there nething i have to do with the bios?How can i check whether if SSE4.1 is already supporting but its the problem of the app that its not detected?


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2011)

There's no setting to enable/disable SSE4.1 in bios - you can check SSE4.1 using cpu-z app anyway.


----------

